# o2 sensors tune up



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

i believe it is time to tune up my car cuz it hit 80,000 miles. anyway, i'm going to replace my o2 sensors. someone told me that replacing these could give me 20% more power because of the cruddy old ones. anyway, is there a certain o2 sensor i should get, or are all o2 sensors the same? and do you guys know where i could purchase these o2 sensors for the cheapest? oh, one more question-who will install these, a muffler shop?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I think Bosch O2 sensors are half the price of Nissan ones and should be descent. I think at 80k you're still good though. You will notice a rising fuel consumption if O2 sensors go bad. Installing them is straight forward, just hard to get them loose.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

thanks. i'll look into those bosch o2 sensors. do you think they're cheaper over the internet, or can i get them at any auto store?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

no prob. most auto stores carry them. Is your fuel consumption bad?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*autozone....*

AUtozone \ pepboys carrys them for 15.99 down here in houston, BRAND NEW 02 sensors... i only have 65K on mine, and i might replace it, just for the hell of it, or when i get my new headers..... unsure though


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

actually, i don't think my fuel consumption is bad. just a few months ago, i recorded that my car was getting 43 miles to the gallon! let's say i fill up the tank...i'll reset the mini-odometer and the next time i fill up, i divide the gallons by the miles i've driven. but recently, i haven't recorded it but i think i need a tune up anyway because the last time i gave my car a tune up was when it was at 50,000 miles.

here is what i did at 50,000 miles:
install 8mm vitek wires with that awesome thermo cover
install 0.4mm denso iridium plugs
changed the fuel filter
got the hs cai

at 60,000 miles:
got a new clutch
got tranny fluid replaced supposedly

70,000 miles:
new optima yellow top battery

and that's it...i know i should change my fuel filter, and i'm going to do that today. is there anything i am missing? i got the car at 42,000 miles. do you think i should just save my money and wait until i hit 100k to get the o2 sensors? oh, and is there any cool performance distrubutor cap i can get, or are they all the same? thanks for your help bro.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

$15.99?!? oh my gosh! dude, do me a favor and get me some! i'll give you $20, and you can keep the extra $4. =) gee, at schucks they were $110, but the autozone here had them for $43.99 for each o2 sensor. $88, not bad, but $32 sounds a lot better!


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I have almost 100k miles on my car with original O2 sensor and ignition stuff besides the spark plugs. Currently my trip odometr stands at 304 miles and I have 1/4 tank more to go.. I am going for 400 miles!!! and that's on an automatic. I am planning on tune up soon, but if it ain't broken, don't fix it.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

mine came with bosch o2's..i've never changed them with 80k miles..still getting 32 too 36 miles to the gallon[if i drive nice]..
28 too 30 with a/c..and 24 to 26 runnin to red line...that's with a header intake and timing advanced to 15 btc..they are a little easier to remove with the car a little warm still...


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

hmmm, sounds like your guys' cars are running good. i'm amazed that you are getting that good of gas mileage running with 15 degrees of advanced timing. hmmmm...maybe i should advance mine....i dunno yet. and for an automatic, the gas mileage sounds great! well, i'm going to do some tune ups on my car, talk to you guys later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

i have 130k miles on mines and it still seems to be running fine. Im gonna get some MAPP gas and clean them soon and see how that works, ill post my results. $16 for a O2 sensor!!?? You can buy them and sell them online for a huge profit!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ya really! Sounds good to me... BTW, are the front and rear o2 sensors the same? my rear o2 sensor needs to be replaced and i'm tryin to figure out if there is a different sensor to buy versus the front...


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

wow, that many miles and its still gettin' good gas mileage? way cool! ummm, I think the front and rear o2 sensors are different. i finally completed my tune up, and my car is running super! when i would switch gears and hit the gas, i would get a little bit of hesitation, now, no hesitation and it feels like the car is running like it was new! actually, i've never had the car when it was new, but it feels new to me!


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

So did you replace O2 sensors? Or just reg. tune-up


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

oh, i didn't change the o2 sensors yet. i'm going to do that in 8000 more miles. oh, and i didn't flush the coolant system because they said that my coolant was really good. it was still very neon green, and he said something like it was negative 22 degrees or something. negative 12 and under is supposed to be good still, something like that.


----------

